
Debugging with intelligence via probabilistic inference - godelmachine
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/06/19/debugging-with-intelligence-via-probabilistic-inference/
======
d0mine
I can't find a link to the tool to try the debugging approach on my own code.
Have I missed it or there is none usable?

~~~
yorwba
Since it's an academic project, I doubt that they published the code. You
could try asking the first author [1], but don't expect too much. Academic
code tends to focus on getting a paper published, and code quality and
usability tends to suffer. I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't use source
control and don't have it in a runnable state right now.

[1]
[https://sites.google.com/site/pyzhaogui/](https://sites.google.com/site/pyzhaogui/)

~~~
mseri
This is changing though. At least in Europe there is a growing pressure for
reproducibility and openness of data and implementations. I hope that in a
recent future publicly funded content will have to be released, no matter how
experimental or inflexible. Unless there are good reasons to keep it private
(e.g. 0 days during embargo).

------
theatraine
Are there products that are already using probabilistic inference for
debugging already? How mature is this approach?

